# Shopping lists...



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

So this is my 4th event and as per usual I'm putting together my shopping list. 

Couldn't find another thread so I thought I'd see what everyone else is after? 

I've only just started but a couple of bits on my list are: 

- cutting pads
- finishing pads
- Koch Chemie bits
- Zaino Z8


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Im also going to be picking up various pads for my DA. Plus Waxstock falls on my birthday So the misses can treat me (hopefully)


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

My list keeps getting bigger. So far I have 

Microfibre madness mitt 
Af Revolution 
Glass cleaner
Finishing pads
Air freshener
Drying towel 
Wheel woolie
Clay lube
Clay


I also want to get some flags for the garage


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Milk
Bread
Cat food 
Jaffa cakes 
Diet coke
Bananas 
Salad leaves 


Oh, think i might have misread


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

OKay so My list so far is as follows-

Auto Finesse Goodies-

Revive
Clay
Glide
Revitalise Pads 5.5"
Pad Prme? hmm
Hide Cleaner
Hide Conditioner
Aqua Deluxe
Mercury
Crystal
Finale
Duo Edgeless x 5
Work Clothes x 12

Also Need to pick up for my work colleagues
1 x 500ml Lather
1 x 5 Litre Lather
1 x 500ml Spritz
1 x 500ml Total
1 x 500ml Finale
1 x 5 Litre Finale

I also need to pay for something else very special but this is something which wont be seen until August/September


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Mines Huge, not sure if i can get everything there:
*Pre-Wash:*
Gtechniq w4 Citrus Foam 1l
Autobrite Direct Magifoam 5l
Auto Finesse Citrus Power 5l
*Shampoo:*
Meguiars NXT Gen
ValetPro Adv. Poseidon 5l
Autobrite Banana Gloss Hyper 5l
*Wheel Cleaner/Tyre:*
Meguiars Endurance high gloss
Auto Finesse Mint Rims wax
Angelwax Bilberry
*Glass Cleaner*
Koch chemie Speed glass
Auto Finesse Crystal
Auto Finesse Vision Polish
Nanolex Urban
Angelwax H2Go
Angelwax Clarity
*Polish*
Sonax EX 04-06
Auto Finesse Mercury
*Wax*
Angelwax Guardian
Sample pots
*Trim*
Auto Finesse Dressle
Quick Detail Spray
Sonax brilliant shine
CarPro Reload Spray
Auto Finesse Finale
Zaino Z-6 Ultra clean gloss enhace
*Accessories*
Autobrite Foam Lance (nilfisk)
Autobrite Big Blaster Foam Bottle
5l Dispensing pump
Interior Air vent brush
Soft large brush
Large wheel woolie
Pad conditioning brush
Buckets
Dooka Mitt
Hex-Logic Medium Cut Orange
Hex-Logic Finish Black
Pad conditioning spray
Drying Towel
Waffle weave glass cloth
Microfibres
Rupes Microfibre 
Air Freshners


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

How much is that going to set you back???!!
I am taking £310 of my own money & £95 from work colleagues for there bits.

Happy days


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

My shopping list is thus.....


1.To put some names to faces
2. To have a bloody good day.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

My list so far is

Shampoo's:
Zaino z7 show wash, CG glossworkz, CG Mr pink, duragloss 901

Air fresheners: smelly beavers, Autosmart berry, swissvax/AF/DDJ hangers

Pre wax cleaner: Swissvax Cleaner fluid regular, prima amigo

Pads: lake country ccx and hydrotech compound, Polish, finishing

Qd/spray sealant: zaino z8, bouncers done and dusted

New machine: Das 6 pro or a rupes Bigfoot but need to try first as I like the d handle really

Lots of new masking tape

Wax: swissvax best of show, Bh finis

Apc: Megs apc

Tyres: tuf shine tyre kit

Clay: bars/mitt will decide on the day

Mitts: gtechniq wm2, microfibres madness mitt and dooka wheel pad

Drying towels: swissvax concours drying towel and CG beluga drying towel

Fallout remover: envy iron awe

Snow foam: envy bubbly jubbly, odk Arctic, Bh auto foam

Glass: stoner invisible glass, swissvax crystal

Wire wool: 00,000,0000

Metal: britemax twins

Towels: Monster great white buff, few others will see on the day

Applicators: microfibre squares, AF wax mate, zaino triple applicator

Brushes: CG pad cleaning brush and swissvax leather brush

There will be more on the day :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

What sort of budget is that!!! ^^^


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Erm.... 

I don't have one :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

lol! 

see thats where id go wrong haha


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Tbh even though it looks alot stuff like shampoo, applicators, air fresheners, wire wool etc don't cost a lot. I wouldnt be surprised if I spent £500+ though it's basically a big food shop :lol:


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> How much is that going to set you back???!!
> I am taking £310 of my own money & £95 from work colleagues for there bits.
> 
> Happy days


I've got a figure of approximately 600 in my mind. The list isn't including the stuff some friends want me to get for them. Unfortunately I clean 3 cars a week so makes it worthwhile for me to stock up.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Oh I forgot... I'm looking for some sort of spray that wipes away water spots.


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

The key thing I'm looking for is some kind of spray on protection after shampoo. I know you can get shampoo with wax but wanting something which lasts a bit longer.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

My list is small, will likely be augmented with loads of impulse purchases:

Spray bottles
Chem resistant spray heads
An extra grit guard for my wheels bucket
Snow foam
Shampoo

Put some faces to forum names
Have a fun weekend (I'm heading up on Saturday afternoon)


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

My first time at waxstock guys so question for yours who have been before

By the looks of some lists there must be good discounts on the day is this the case and if so what's the kind of discount %????

Cheers
Kev


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm let's see.
Stop by DW's stand and say hi and maybe pick up a few bits

Stop by Obsession Wax stall and say hi maybe pick up a few bits

Names to faces

Like stumpy90 said, just have a good day and mooch about


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

My list has now changed  decided no Das im just going to buy a flex but will have to be either October/ November / December.

Some discounts what where about last year was

Gtechniq 20% when you spend £100.
Auto finesse I'm thinking 20 or 30% 
Obsession wax had some great bargains also


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have everything I need at the moment but that wont stop me buying 5 or 6 new waxes to try. Need to put some names to faces as well.

We should all wear badges with our forum names on!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Waxstock. 

1. Blue low tac tape. 
2. New britemax drying towel. 
3 Scholl one step polish. 
4. Shampoo. Angelwax & Britemax. 
5. BH double speed wax. 
6. Wash pad (like dooka)
7. Tyre applicators 
8. Wax applicators 
9. I1 fabric protection 
10. Iron fallout remover. BH 
11. Ultra Glaze AF. 
12 ez brush. 
13. Glass sealant.


Gonz


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I know this is slightly off the list subject but how much on average do you save at such events like this? I'd love to go but its a long long way for me.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

footfistart said:


> I know this is slightly off the list subject but how much on average do you save at such events like this? I'd love to go but its a long long way for me.


It really varies, but more a case of the more you buy the more you will save. Either way, there will always be savings to be had over normal pricing.

That said, it's not just about shopping - Waxstock is also very much about getting advice from exhibitors, other attendees and those showing their handy work, learning new techniques and about new products, getting hands on in some of the demo sessions and seeing how products and techniques can be used to best effect.

There is also beer, anti-establishmentarianism and free love*

*=Two of those three items are not true.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Chris knows, go along have a laugh, put names to faces and spend some wonga...job done lol


----------



## DylanHember (Jul 22, 2015)

I am pretty much being a Gtechniq fanboy and buying most of their stuff! May check out Chemical guys for some wheel woolies and polishing pads.
Also looking at buying a DA polisher


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

DylanHember said:


> I am pretty much being a Gtechniq fanboy and buying most of their stuff! May check out Chemical guys for some wheel woolies and polishing pads.
> Also looking at buying a DA polisher


CYC had good deals on DAs last year, inc the Rupes clone. I might have one off them this year.
Forget who it was, but one stand had an insanely good deal on decent red DA polishing pads last year (something crazy like £2 a pad), I bought over a dozen, still using them now.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Waxstock.
> 
> 1. Blue low tac tape.
> 2. New britemax drying towel.
> ...


Hey Gonz aka everything !


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Hey Gonz aka everything !


I'm adding to that too now, just a restock really and a few things thrown in to try. Lol

Gonz.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

The pads you bought Chris was from Alex at Serious Performance.

My shopping list has now finally been Finalised!


----------

